# Houston County Lake anyone?



## Davoh (Mar 5, 2010)

Wife and I are considering moving to Crockett at some point. It's about the same drive to Lake Livingston as it is for me now(I live 2 minutes from Lake Conroe, but drive to Livingston to fish), but they have a little(tiny compared to Livingston) lake up there about 5 minutes from where I'd be staying. You guys have taught me a TON about fishing Livingston. Just hoping there's some good advice on Houston County Lake.

Anyone up in that area that can tell me what kinds of fish and kinds of fishing are good up there? My Father In Law swears by the LM Bass fishing, but I prefer actually catching fish to spending all day looking for them

(translation: I suck at Large Mouth Bass fishing, but still wanna have a fish fry!)

Note, not referring to Lake Houston, which is all I found stuff about when using the search.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

I haven't fished it yet, but from what I hear, Houston County has some good LMB fishing. Full of submerged timber and is grassy. A buddy of mine got his personal best bass from there, 9+ lbs. I've heard the crappie bite can get very good as well.


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Remember it is a slot lake. I've caught a lot of cats and perch and some crappie. Always beautiful water.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

It is a slot lake. Lots of great LMB fishing along the shorelines and around the islands in the spring. Crappie fishing is decent, and catfish are mostly caught on trot lines. No one jugs for cats because the only place free of timber will be occupied by boats, skiers, jet skies, etc.
The area near the dam is pretty much timber free. Going west from the dam, stay to the north side of the lake. Once you can see the old KOA (Crockett Family Resort), who are getting into timber. And it is like that the rest of the way. Huge old oak stumps! Good luck, and welcome to God's country.


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Houston county Lake*

Hello Davoh
I have beem fishing hcl for quite some time it is a great bass lake and good crappie too . just get your rule book out and read up on it . take
care when navigating , it has a lot of under water stomps , just take it easy and you should have a great time.
Hope i helped
Terry:an2:


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

The bream fishing is hard to beat. Large bream with a purple tint as big as your hand. Stop by the koa campground store and see those large bass they have mounted there. There are several artesian springs that help feed the lake, its great to swim in the lake. Only drawback is litter around the public boat ramp. I always pick up a large trash bag full of beer cans that the"good ole boys" toss out.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

I've have a fish camp there but rarely get a chance to fish. I get to fix stuff and mow while everybody else gets to play. My kids go up occasionally and have caught a few nice bass over the years. It's quiet during the week but as mentioned the jet ski and water ski crowd show up on the weekends and raise hell most of the day. When I started fishing there in the early 70's the stumps mentioned earlier were still trees. 

TC


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

You would be close to Lock & Dam for whites during the late winter / early spring spawn! Elkhart is nice!!!


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

lonepinecountryclub said:


> Crappie fishing is decent, and catfish are mostly caught on trot lines. No one jugs for cats because the only place free of timber will be occupied by boats, skiers, jet skies, etc.


People catch lots of catfish on rod & reel, not just jugs.
Crappie can be good in the spring & have seen some big ones but, they're mostly around the stumps near the camp ground.

I have fished the lake a few times myself but, weather dictates how well they bite.

.


----------

